# horse meat



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Is it good for dogs? Ever fed this?


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

My mom once bought a cheap can of dog food for my dog and it read HORSE MEAT in big letters. I pretty much freaked out and threw it out because I am against the horse meat trade. DO not get me wrong, I love animals but I also hunt and believe all animals have their place in life. I just think, horses have so many uses and are so valuable to us alive, that I can not bear to think of them being slaughtered for dog food or european delicacies. 

With that being said, I think as a dog food source, it is a good food as much as any other source of meat (beef for example). I probably wouldn't feed it exclusively, especially right away because the dog might get the dreaded oily, mucous poop. If you introduce it gradually and provide a balanced diet, it should be fine for your dog. 

I would like to reiterate that I am against the horse meat trade...as much as I am against the dog or cat meat trade. I just think these kinds of animals serve a better purpose alive than they do as food.

Ok, I am done with my soapbox, thanks!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

im against horse slaughter... in the same breath, ive never seen my dogs eyeing up my horses as a tastey meal either. haha. but seriously, im not sure. i would assume its fine. just remember this though. lots of racehorses are sent to slaughter after their careers are over (which is sad, they work so hard to be killed) anywho... being someone who owns racehorses, races and trains them as well, i know and see what goes into these horses....lots and lots and lots of drugs. so think of how much of this is stored in all the meat. eew. i would never eat horse meat...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Is it good for dogs? Ever fed this?


I have never had the opportunity to get any but if I had it, I would feed it as part of the rotation of other meats, bones, and organs.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Have you guys not ever eaten breath mints?

Ok bad joke.

No I haven't heard of the pros or cons


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Wasn't horse meat the dog food staple back in the "old days"? I remember some kid's book wherein the protaganist made hamburgers out of the dog's horse meat, and everybody liked them......I'm sure it's pretty close to beef.


----------

